# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  عمّان التي أعشق

## معاذ ملحم

عمّان التي أعشق 



هند خليفات - رغم أني عصيّة على التمدن، وفيَّ من الحراثة نقش عتيق، إلا أني لا اطيق البُعد عن عمّان، ادمع عندما أفكر أنه سيأتي يومٌ لا أصحو على وجه عمّان الذي أدمنته وتشربته حتى صار جزءاً من ادمة روحي..
عمّان صوت باصات المدارس وزامور «الريفيرس»..
عمّان صحن الحمص الذي يحمله الفتيان، الشمس الخجولة التي تتدارى بلثام من نسيم بارد يداري طلعة عمّان الأولى وإشراقتها، عمّان الدوار السابع الذي يستقبلنا من مسرى الجنوب، عمّان أبو نصير التي تدلف البرد كليالي الشمال...
عمّان «أبو علي» وكشك الكتب ووجهه الضحوك الذي يتحلف لي ويلومني باني لا اتابع كتابي، عمّان خبز الكعك بالسمسم ونداء العربجي «كعك «، عمّان الصبايا اللاتي يتختلن بمريول المدرسة الأخضر، عمّان أسراب الأطفال وهم ينهمرون من باب باص الروضة البرتقالي..
عمّان حبيب الزيودي «وصباح الخير يا عمّان» و»مهيوب يا هالوطن مهيوب».. عمّان قهوة ع السريع من قهوة «ابو العبد»..
عمّان التكسي الأصفر المميز ب «معيش فكه»، 
عمّان «الرأي» وقهوة «البطة» التي تفتل أركان الصحيفة بصينية معدنية خفيفة، عمّان وباب متحف الأردن القادم على بساط من تاريخ وجمال، عمّان باعة الإشارات الضوئية وأغصان «البامبو» الطويلة، عمّان صوت «اللوزيين» زغاريد صباحية تندلع وتشعل فتيل القلب..
 عمّان المنسف وأكلة الكرشات والفتة من «ابو موسى» وتحلاية الكنافة من باب «حبيبة» البلد على الواقف.. عمّان عجقة المولات كل خميس، ورغي النسوان وقرهن في أذان الأزواج وهن على الأدراج المتحركة قبل انقضاضهن على التسوق.. عمّان الرجال وهم يسيرون قبل زوجاتهم بامتعاض و»هذربة» .. و»يلا خلصينا ما ظل وقت ع المباراة»!
عمّان المركز الثقافي الملكي جوهرة على عنقها وعروض المسرح والفنون والسياسة تندلع دون توقف، عمّان السرفيس الأبيض وصبايا يتحصن بكتبهن على المواقف..
عمّان شارع الرينبو وأرضيته المبلطة بحجر جميل، عمّان دوار عبدون، عمّان مجمع الجنوب وسوق الخضار المركزي..
عمّان أفواج العسكر الخضر الميامين.. عمّان «جيشنا جيش الوطن».. عمّان شرطة السير التي لا تفارقنا حباً وحماية ومخالفات أحياناً.. عمّان صبايا الأمن العام الرقيقات وهن يشرن باناملهن على الدوار..
عمّان .. موجات الراديو التي تتلاطم بكثافة من «فن أف أم» الى «أمن أف أم».. عمّان الجامعة الأردنية وسورها العظيم..
عمّان أزمة الساعة 2 ظهراً.. عمّان الترخيص ودوار الفحص وسيارات التدريب الجسورة التي تحشر داخل الأزمات أو تفتعلها أحياناً..
 عمّان ربنا لا يحرمني منك!

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عمان حبيتي القادمه اني أحن اليكي بكل حب وعشق

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ على موضوعك الحلو

----------


## العالي عالي

*عمان العاصمة من اجمل العواصم
مشكور معاذ
*

----------


## تاج النساء

والله عمان حبيبتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا للجميع على الرد و على الكلام الاكثر من رائع

----------

